# transfer ink?



## hey its brian (Jun 10, 2009)

Does anyone know who sells transfer ink?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Any plastisol ink can be used for transfers, although some manufacturers, including Union Ink Company | Screen Printing Inks, have some that are specifically made for transfers.


----------

